#ubuntu-ro 2011-04-05
<searching> dupa instalare server apare pe ecran GRUB 
#ubuntu-ro 2011-04-06
<alinrus> stas_,   quicksort=: (($:@(<#[) , (=#[) , $:@(>#[)) ({~ ?@#)) ^: (1<#)
<alinrus> ce zici?
<alinrus> :)
<alinrus> stas, http://cl.ly/5nAo
<stas> alinrus: which side of mississippi :)
<alinrus> ce mai invarti stas ?
<stas> alinrus: ma gandesc sa merg la somn :)
#ubuntu-ro 2011-04-07
<sastefan> salutare; ce se poate intampla daca am dat disable la apparmor?
<DoruHush> salut, 
<DoruHush> folosește cineva inkscape in ubuntu lucid?
<DoruHush> m-ar interesa daca se poate folosi SVG font editor cu succes, ca eu nu reușesc
 * Chriisti gnite
#ubuntu-ro 2011-04-09
<george> salutare
<SoulRaven> hi
<SoulRaven> i just started with cakephp, and i have some problems
#ubuntu-ro 2012-04-03
<calvarr> joacă un șah careva?
<xenno> Salut
#ubuntu-ro 2012-04-04
<comunistu_> de ce nu functioneaza corect indicator-weather in ubuntu 10.04?
<comunistu_> aloo nui nime pe aici?
<adrianrly> Gnome-Shell sau Unity ?
<adrianrly> Ah. Unity acum m-am prins. Sorry, eu folosesc gnome-shell
<comunistu> vbyxvcb
<eid> salut
<eid> e cineva?
<eid> salut
<eid> cineva?
#ubuntu-ro 2012-04-07
<ubuntu-visitor9> Salutare,e cineva online pe aici?
<eid> da
<eid> salut
<ubuntu-visitor9> ok ms
<eid> np
<eid> de ce?
<eid> ai ceva probleme ? 
<ubuntu-visitor9> Ma intereseaza acest sistem de operare ubuntu
<eid> canalul ăsta e de asistenţă
<ubuntu-visitor9> dar am windows 7 
<eid> da
<eid> ştii cum am făcut eu ? 
<ubuntu-visitor9> ascult
<eid> am intrat pe ubuntu.com
<ubuntu-visitor9> asa
<eid> am descărcat ubuntu
<eid> şi am dat pe executabil wubi se numeşte executabilu
<ubuntu-visitor9> chiar daca ai windows 7?
<eid> da
<eid> şi am dat pe executabil wubi se numeşte executabilul
<eid> exact ca tine
<ubuntu-visitor9> da
<eid> am avut windows 7
<eid> şi mi l-a instalat direct
<ubuntu-visitor9> pai am cu licenta win 7
<ubuntu-visitor9> (:
<eid> eu nu am avut cu licenţă
<eid> dar pot să-l iau şi eu cu licenţă
<ubuntu-visitor9> deci pot sa am windows 7 si ubuntu?
<eid> sunt student
<eid> da
<eid> poţi
<ubuntu-visitor9> ok ms
<ubuntu-visitor9> trebuie sa fac partitie pentru ubuntu
<ubuntu-visitor9> ?
<ubuntu-visitor9> c: este windows 
<eid> mie mi l-a instalat pe aceeaşi partiţie
<ubuntu-visitor9> d: hdd 
<eid> am avut oricum 100 Gb pe c
<ubuntu-visitor9> a sa inteleg ca se poate pe aceiasi partitie
<ubuntu-visitor9> cat are ubuntu ca memorie?
<eid> nu ştiu
<ubuntu-visitor9> ok
<ubuntu-visitor9> ma descurc eu 
<ubuntu-visitor9> ms
<eid> deci e foarte tare sistemul
<eid> îmi place la nebunie
<eid> am avut şi eu windows înainte
<eid> şi are atâtea aplicaţii
<ubuntu-visitor9> am mai dat si 800 lei pe win
<ubuntu-visitor9> (:
<eid> da
<ubuntu-visitor9> ubuntu pot lucra cu aplicatiile php java?
<eid> ştiu că în C se poate
<eid> am lucrat
<eid> stai să văd dacă poţi în Java
<ubuntu-visitor9> ok
<eid> este program NetBeans
<eid> ai auzit de el ? 
<ubuntu-visitor9> nu
<eid> Noi am lucrat la şcoală în el
<ubuntu-visitor9> ma documentez pe net 
<eid> cred că poţi şi Java
<eid> aşa ţin minte
<ubuntu-visitor9> eu asa tin minte de la niste prieteni
<eid> doar că pentru laboratoarele astea nu am fost prea atent
<ubuntu-visitor9> avand ubuntu
<ubuntu-visitor9> a libera circulatie si lucrare cu aplicatii html php java etc
<ubuntu-visitor9> ma documentez eu
<eid> html nu e mare lucru
<ubuntu-visitor9> stiu 
<eid> php nu ştiu
<ubuntu-visitor9> e simplu
<eid> nu am lucrat
<ubuntu-visitor9> mai greu php si mysql
<eid> interesează-te de NetBeans
<ubuntu-visitor9> Pai atunci sa ma documentez pe ubuntu romania
<eid> poate se poate lucra şi php
<ubuntu-visitor9> si de netbeans
<eid> mie aşa îmi arată
<ubuntu-visitor9> ok ms mult 
<ubuntu-visitor9> salut
<eid> Integrated Development Environment for software developers. It supports development of desktop, enterprise, web, and mobile applications. Package includes the Base IDE, Java Development Tools and Plug-in Development Tools. Support for PHP, Ruby, C/C++, Java EE and others can be added.
<ubuntu-visitor9> hi
<eid> salut
<eid> ai reuşit?
<ubuntu-visitor9> stine cineva  de erorile din ubuntu  in UEFI
<eid> ?
<ubuntu-visitor9> incerc sa  buteze si nu reusesc
<eid> pe ubuntu?
<ubuntu-visitor9> incerc a  instalez ubuntu 12.04 pe sistemul meu cu bios  UEFI
<ubuntu-visitor9> si nu se intampla nimic
<eid> nu din bios
<eid> direct pe executabil
<ubuntu-visitor9> ecran negru  fara nici un mesaj 
<eid> se numeşte wubi
<eid> windows to ubuntu installer
<eid> de la asta e acronimul
<ubuntu-visitor9> ok  o sa ma uit de  wubi 
<eid> tu ai intrat şi mai devreme azi?
<ubuntu-visitor9> da  cu ultima versiune beta2
<eid> versiune de ce?
<ubuntu-visitor9> si  speram sa se rezolve  cu ununtu 12.04 beta2
<eid> nu cu beta
<eid> eu am evitat beta
<eid> brb
<ubuntu-visitor9> wubi merge  cu sistemul pe un usb bootabil 
<eid> sau poţi da direct din windows
<ubuntu-visitor9> ok mersi  ma apuc acum sa incerc 
<eid> cu ce eşti pe freenode ? 
<eid> cu mirc?
<ubuntu-visitor9> http://webchat.freenode.net/?nick=ubuntu-visitor.&channels=ubuntu-ro
<ubuntu-visitor9> tks revin dupa 
<ubuntu-visitor0> salut
<eid> salut
<eid> ai reuşit ? 
<ubuntu-visitor0> eid am incercat  wubi dar incearca sa 
<ubuntu-visitor0> ia amd 64
<eid> şi tu ce ai ? 
<ubuntu-visitor0> si eu am un intel
<eid> şi eu am intel i5
<ubuntu-visitor0> i7
<ubuntu-visitor0> 2600k
<eid> şi nu te lasă cu ăla ?
<ubuntu-visitor0> pai nu ae rost daca este pe amd
<ubuntu-visitor0> sa il las sa faca instalarea
<ubuntu-visitor0> treaba este ca nici un linux nu merge in uefi bios 
<ubuntu-visitor0> daca vedeam un mesaj poate mai era ceva  da asa fara sa am nimic 
<ubuntu-visitor0> satai ca incerc un boot in usb 
<ubuntu-visitor0> poate merge asa
<ubuntu-visitor0> brb
#ubuntu-ro 2013-04-01
<owex> salutare la toata lumea 
<ovidiu-florin> hello world :D
<ovidiu-florin> Cracknel: tu ești și pe arch?
<Cracknel> salut
<Cracknel> nu
<Cracknel> doar Ubuntu folosesc
<ovidiu-florin> dar ești și pe archlinux.ro
<ovidiu-florin> sorry, #archlinux.ro
<Cracknel> si pe fedora-ro, dar nu folosesc nici 
<Cracknel> Fedora
<ovidiu-florin> atunci de ce?
<ovidiu-florin> întreb de curios
<ovidiu-florin> (eu acum experimentez cu arch)
<Cracknel> spionez concurenta :))
<ovidiu-florin> :))
<owex> :)
<ovidiu-florin> V3n3RiX:  și tu spionezi concurența?
#ubuntu-ro 2013-04-02
<FlowRiser> salut lume :)
<ovidiu-florin> salut FlowRiser
<FlowRiser> salut, ovidiu-florin :D
<FlowRiser> Cum o mai duci ?
<ovidiu-florin> mă chinui
<ovidiu-florin> experimentez cu arch ca să învăț...
<ovidiu-florin> și l-am stricat
<ovidiu-florin> ....
#ubuntu-ro 2013-04-04
<ovidiu-florin_> salutare lume
<ovidiu-florin_> am o problemă, tot îmi îngheață sistemul
<ovidiu-florin_> kubuntu 12.04 cu backports
<ovidiu-florin_> am reușit să izolez din syslog momentul în care îngheată: http://paste.kde.org/715670/
<ovidiu-florin_> eu nu am mai văzut așa ceva
<ovidiu-florin> la 11:25 am dat restart
#ubuntu-ro 2013-04-07
<FlowRiser> neata lume :D
<FlowRiser> BAM!
<FlowRiser> What's up ?
<owex> nothing ...boring sunday 
<FlowRiser> am luat premiul 3 cu greeterul meu :D
<FlowRiser> acum ii faceam voice authentification
<owex> :))
<FlowRiser> owex: http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=14j0oxh&s=6
<FlowRiser> din pacate am cam pierdut lcd-ul pe drum :))
<owex> :))
<owex> las ca e plin de lcd-uri :P
<FlowRiser> Il stie cineva de aici pe Budisteanu Ionut ?
<owex> eu nu :(
<FlowRiser> e o legenda, cica
<owex> in ce sens ?
<FlowRiser> adica, exact asta. Vreau sa vorbesc cu el, cica foloseste linux si programeaza fara api-uri
<owex> tre sa aibe undeva postat ceva email ...
<ovidiu-f-> salutare
<ovidiu-f-> care se plictisește pe aici?
<ovidiu-f-> :P
<owex> toti :)
<ovidiu-f-> FlowRiser: felicitări pentru premiu
<FlowRiser> mersi frumos :D
<ovidiu-f-> e acela la care lucrai pentru ubuntu?
<FlowRiser> da :D
<ovidiu-florin> fain
<ovidiu-florin> mai ai un sample pentru noi?
<ovidiu-florin> FlowRiser: ce monstru contruiești? ce faci din mașinuța aia
<FlowRiser> nu mai fac nimic la ea, nu mai am timp
<ovidiu-florin> bacul?
<FlowRiser> da :D
<ovidiu-florin> cum merge cu învățatul?
<FlowRiser> practic puteam sa o conduc si sa-i controlez bratul, folosind o chestie care o atasam pe bratul meu
<FlowRiser> foarte bine, n-am probleme
<ovidiu-florin> ce materii ai ales?
<FlowRiser> am obligatoriu romana si matematica si am ales informatica
<FlowRiser> plus niste prostii de certificate
<ovidiu-florin> doar 3 materii?
<FlowRiser> astea sunt de baza si conteaza la medie
<FlowRiser> mai am de dat certificare la engleza, romana (oral) si atestat la informatica
<FlowRiser> adica doar cele 3 materii conteaza, sistemul e foarte prost facut
<ovidiu-florin> aia  știu
<owex> e facut de oameni cu multa scoala  ma ! conferentiari etc etc ....
<ovidiu-florin> mda..
<ovidiu-florin> ați auzit de ministrul educației?
<ovidiu-florin> că "nu și-ar duce copii la expoziția THE HUMAN BODY"
<ovidiu-florin> (ca să rămănâ proști) să nu se sperie de ce văd acolo (realitatea)
<owex> ma, nici eu nu as merge acolo la epozitia aia si mi-i se pare oribila din imaginile putine care le-am vazut , insa nu sunt deacord sa fie interzis ceva doar pt ca mie sau tie nu ne place 
<owex>  fiecare trebuie sa fie liber sa aleaga  ce vrea sa faca / vada / consume 
<owex> insa acum e pe protv  scoli renovata la cheie , in sate cu 9 copii , dupa renovare s-a inchis scoala 
<owex> ce naspa ma ca traim in asa o tara unde se face risipa si  contractele cu statul sunt in detrimentul statului , toate luate pe spagi si cu artificii financiare 
<ovidiu-florin> hai să ne mutăm în finlanda
<ovidiu-florin> :P
<owex> pai pe zi ce trece ma gandesc tot mai serios sa vand tot ce am aici si sa plec dracu undeva 
<owex> ma si ingrozesc in fiaecare saptamana 
<FlowRiser> fdd, salut :D
#ubuntu-ro 2014-04-05
<assirian> salut
<assirian> am linux mint 13-32bit lts
<assirian> si nu pot instala tv-maxe cu 'ppa'-ul lui @venerix
<assirian> nu poate face legatura cu "launchpadul" ala...
<assirian> imi puteti sugera o idee  ce sa fac?
<assirian> >:o
#ubuntu-ro 2015-03-30
<ubuntu-visitor0> salut
<ubuntu-visitor0> ba, e cineva pe aici?
<ubuntu-visitor0> aloooooo!
<ubuntu-visitor0> ma ajuta cineva si pe mine cu un sfayt?
<ubuntu-visitor0> sfat
<ubuntu-visitor0> alooooooo!
#ubuntu-ro 2015-04-05
<Guest56278> salutare
<Guest56278> cum schimb numele?
<Guest56278> am xchat
<wordlegio> hello
#ubuntu-ro 2016-04-08
<Alex1291> Salut
<Alex1291> e cineva on?
<V3n3RiX> nu...suntem toti niste roboti
<Alex1291> am incercat sa instalez ubuntu 14
<Alex1291> cu drivere de nvidia
<V3n3RiX> neinteresant
<Alex1291> si crapa , nu mai pot sa ma logez
<Alex1291> acesta nu este un canal de ubuntu ?
<V3n3RiX> ba este...dar eu nu folosesc ubuntu :D si ai ghinion sa fiu singurul online
<Alex1291> ufff
<V3n3RiX> cum ai instalat driverele?
<Alex1291> ca in exemplele de pe site 
<V3n3RiX> adica
<Alex1291> tot am incercat si aseara, am vazut ca sunt o gramada de se plang
<V3n3RiX> nu stiu cum arata exemplele de pe site
<Alex1291> plm ca nu mai gasesc site-ul
<Alex1291> bag archlinux mai bine
<Alex1291> uff
<crismblog> Alex1291, dacă nu îți rezolvi problema cu Ubuntu, nu cred că o să te descurci cu Arch
 * V3n3RiX recomanda kogaion
#ubuntu-ro 2016-04-10
<gogu> buna e cineva pe aici?
